# ME ESTAN REVENTANDO EL CULO POR TODAS PARTES Y YA NO AGUANTO MAS



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad

A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda

Para colmo, no se si es que las redes funcionan como el culo, si es que la gente es subnormal, o si son las 2 cosas al mismo tiempo. Es decir pones un anuncio, lo pagas, te escribe gentuza interesandose por el anuncio, diciendote que les interesa, te hacen preguntas, o te dicen que quieren hacer una compra... y cuaando les das toda la info que te han pedido, NI LA LEEN. Los mensajes se quedan como no leidos

No se vende una mierda

- Ni yo tengo el dinero suficiente para gastar en propaganda para que mis anuncios sean masivos
- Ni yo tengo el dinero suficiente para gastar en propaganda y conseguir los seguidores necesarios para dar la confianza suficiente para vender lo mismo que otros pequeños como yo pero que llevan mas tiempo
- Ni la gente tiene un puto duro para gastar

Los rojos me estan REVENTANDO EL PUTO CULO, haciendome pagarles 300 pavos todos los meses aunque no haya vendido nada, exactamente lo mismo que pagan palilleros hijos de la gran puta que se estan embolsando 10.000 pavos al mes

Los rojos ademas estan dandole subvenciones a otros hijos de la gran puta. A los pacoterroristas de los tugurios, les estan dando paguicas de hasta 15000 pavos, LES ESTAN SUBVENCIONANDO HASTA EL ALCOL. Dinero que por triquiñuelas y mierdas, nunca me dan a mi

Y hoy me ha terminado pasando el colmo de los putos colmos. Cuando por fin me habia salido un cliente que me queria hacer una compra importante, con quien podia sacar al menos un buen pellizco con el que por lo menos, pagar las cuotas del mes y no tener perdidas... y por culpa de no hacer las putas cosas por escrito, por culpa DE LAS PUTAS LLAMADITAS DE MIERDA Y DEL ÑIÑIÑIÑI, tuve un malentendido respecto a unas cantidades y a unas historias. No voy a dar mas explicaciones pero el caso es que he perdido MIL PUTOS PAVOS asi, de una puta tacada. Irrecuperables

Y no le puedo echar nada en cara a ese puto subnormal porque encima como se me ponga farruco me dice que me cancela el pedido y en lugar de 1000 pierdo 2000

Este mundo JUDIO DE MIERDA y este puto estercolero muerto de hambre de pais en particular son un PUTO INFIERNO INHABITABLE. Esta todo diseñado minuciosamente para que te mueras de hambre y a lo unico que te puedas dedicar es a ser un esclavo subnormal que reparte hamburguesas en bici

Estoy al borde de marcarme UN DIA DE FURIA GRAIMITO y salir por la calle dando palancazos en la puta cabeza a todo el que me toque los cojones. No hay derecho ya a puto nada de lo que nos estan haciendo


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Que me digan a mi QUIEN COJONES duerme ahora, con la puta mala ostia que llevo

Y encima todo el puto pais podrido hasta la putisima medula, lleno de putas maricones gitanos toreros rojos mugrosos ladrones de mierda hijos del a gran puta mafiosos de las taifas calvos rata asesinois de jubilados niños rata porreros botelloneros hijos de puta MORONEGRADA por todas partes chupapollas de monogolia

No puedo mas, NO PUEDO MAS

@eL REVERENDO se me esta yendo la bola


----------



## F650 (17 Nov 2022)

Mañana será otro día


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Nov 2022)

Ten ánimo y no decaigas. 

Hasta que no entiendas que tu solo eres un crío desnudo diseñado para vivir libre cazando y recolectando, no volverás a tu esencia y no hallarás la paz. 

Pero si la hallas, desde esa paz podrás jugar con tus propias reglas. 


A ver dime... ¿Qué cojones te pueden robar a ti todos estos? Haz cosas desde paraísos fiscales, coño.


----------



## F650 (17 Nov 2022)

Ostia, si eras tú quien te pateabas 50km por los Andes al día!!!

Que insultabas a todo el mundo!!!

Vaya vaya!!!

Que eras el más listo!! como puede ser lo que leo???

A mamarla subnormal, que bien me insultaste a mi y a todo el mundo.

Karma idiota


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Ostia, si eras tú quien te pateabas 50km por los Andes al día!!!
> 
> Que insultabas a todo el mundo!!!
> 
> ...



El problema de @eL PERRO no es de asesoría fiscal, ni laboral, ni de gestión empresarial.

El problema es que necesita como el pan una asesoría espiritual que seguramente rechazaría de plano si alguien desinteresado tratara de ayudar. 

Yo lo he intentado con Pi Network, pero me rechazó como si fuera un embaucador.

No creo que gastara dos minutos en valorar por qué el Universo le mandó mi mensaje. Ni creo que se plantee el error de no hacerme caso cuando aquí celebremos la pasta que nos estamos embolsado. En su mente, imagino que la respuesta será: 

"Otro timo de la judiada. Me dan asco los foreros que han sacado pasta de esto." 

Eres un jodido capullo, como todos. Ríndete a este hecho y disfruta de tu renacimiento como alguien tranquilo y reflexivo que huye de las polémicas estériles.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Vete a tomar por culo gilipollas


----------



## Será en Octubre (17 Nov 2022)

Ñiñiñiñi

Al foro se viene llorado de casa hijo de la gran puta rojo comunista hijo de una rata llamada Stalin.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> A mamarla subnormal, que bien me insultaste a mi y a todo el mundo.



Pues lo que te mereces, jodido subnormal. Palmar en el monte y que una gorda subnormal se coma tu cerebro porque eres incapaz de andar 10 ridiculas horas por una cuesta abajo


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - Si eres AUTONOMO, A PAGAR. Si eres MORONEGRO, A COBRAR


- ERES AUTONOMO Te has pasado toda tu puta vida HACIENDO LO QUE HABIA QUE HACER. Has estado estudiando y esforzandote desde los 4 putos años en que te metieron en la puta carcel de parvulitos, hasta hoy, que a los 30 y tantos años sigues dejandote tu tiempo, tu dinero y tu salud, en la puta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> me gusta mamar rabo moronegro con pulserica



Vota al endongo mondongo que te va ir de puta madre


----------



## F650 (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pues lo que te mereces, jodido subnormal. Palmar en el monte y que una gorda subnormal se coma tu cerebro porque eres incapaz de andar 10 ridiculas horas por una cuesta abajo



No me extraña que te vaya mal en la vida, eres patético jajaja.

La gorda que te dejó por idiota


----------



## Tagghino (17 Nov 2022)

Cin la vida que llevas, el prolapso te tenía que llegar tarde o temprano, ahora toca usar pañal


----------



## Elinor (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, *por culpa de una gentuza* ...



Hasta aquí he leído y no me hace falta más para decirle que aquí está su fallo.

De nada.


----------



## Será en Octubre (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> me meto por el culo una estatua de Stalin con kipá



ñiñiñiñiñiñi


----------



## Será en Octubre (17 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> El problema de @eL PERRO no es de asesoría fiscal, ni laboral, ni de gestión empresarial.
> 
> El problema es que necesita como el pan una asesoría espiritual que seguramente rechazaría de plano si alguien desinteresado tratara de ayudar.
> 
> ...



Y ni eso, lo que necesita es que su padre le hubiese dado una buena ostia con la mano abierta cuando era necesario. Pero al ser un hijo de puta, pues no ha tenido esa figura paterna. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Paisdemierda (17 Nov 2022)

No me espereba menos que una fracastory de un ser fallido como "el perre"


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Nov 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Y ni eso, lo que necesita es que su padre le hubiese dado una buena ostia con la mano abierta cuando era necesario. Pero al ser un hijo de puta, pues no ha tenido esa figura paterna. Es lo que hay.



No quiero parecer el hippie de burbuja.info pero yo un higo mío no le pondría la mano encima salvo en caso de muy extrema necesidad. 

Pero entiendo lo que dices.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Elinor dijo:


> Hasta aquí he leído y no me hace falta más para decirle que aquí está su fallo.
> 
> De nada.



Claro, que en este pais los distribuidores sean una panda de mafiosos puteros farloperos corruptos escopeteros de mierda que se dedican a timar, a extorsionar, y a hacer todo tipo de ladronadas y cabronadas, y que sin embargo lo unico que deberian hacer, que es mantener un flujo constante del producto que se supone venden a sus clientes, NO LO HAGAN, es culpa del minorista que empieza

Aunque quiza si tengas razon. La culpa es mia, por no coger a toda la puta escoria como tu y tironucaros


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> su padre



¿Has zampao ya los suficientes rabos como para cargarte tu al tuyo ya, escoria?


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> La gorda



Ah vaya, que tu no eres un mierda cuyo cerebro se fuera a comer una puta gorda despues de palmar. Sino que tu eres directamente la puta gorda

Eso explica que no seas capaz de andar 50 km. ni 50 metros


----------



## adelalamo22 (17 Nov 2022)

En Serio, deja de jugar a Warren Buffet y ponte a currar de verdad. Te asalarias en un bareto de camarero , 12 horas diarias 5 dias a la semana y te levantas tus 1200€/mes y te dejas de sueños de Autónomo triunfador. 
Anda deja de fliparte...


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

adelalamo22 dijo:


> ñiiñiñi



A la gentuza como tu es para pillaros y empezaros arrancar las tripas con las manos. Tripa a tripa, CHAS, CHAS, CHAS, que las veais mientras gritais


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (17 Nov 2022)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## ULTRAPACO (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Antiglobalismo (17 Nov 2022)

Yo de ti emprendería otro negocio en este país que con las dos anteriores no has aprendido.


----------



## Andr3ws (17 Nov 2022)

La vida es mu dura, perro.


----------



## GuidoVonList (17 Nov 2022)

Negocios dice…

Pero si te pasas el día foreando aquí, no hay más que ver tus mensajes/día (encima tochazos siempre) para saber que eres un puto desgraciado… Y eso contando sólo tu cuenta principal.

Deja de inventarte cosas anda, que da bastante lástima…

Ahora resulta que la PERRA también es emprendedora y no de un negocio sino de varios… como no sea de ser chapera en Elda lo veo negro… aprovechando alguna hora suelta muerta que te deja el día después de pasarte toda la jornada posteando basura.


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2022)

Vete a Marruecos, tiznate, rompe el pasaporte, cruza en patera, ve a una ONG, subvenciones y pagas de ayuntamiento, C. Autonoma y estatales. ocupa tu propia vivienda.


----------



## Elinor (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Claro, que en este pais los distribuidores sean una panda de mafiosos puteros farloperos corruptos escopeteros de mierda que se dedican a timar, a extorsionar, y a hacer todo tipo de ladronadas y cabronadas, y que sin embargo lo unico que deberian hacer, que es mantener un flujo constante del producto que se supone venden a sus clientes, NO LO HAGAN, es culpa del minorista que empieza
> 
> Aunque quiza si tengas razon. La culpa es mia, por no coger a toda la puta escoria como tu y tironucaros



Gracias.


----------



## HaCHa (17 Nov 2022)

Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. Un modelo de negocio funciona hasta que deja de hacerlo.
La cosa es tenerlos por docenas en vez de tener dos, como tú, peazo perro.


----------



## ArielSka (17 Nov 2022)

Es que a quien se le ocurre invertir en un pais de vagos y mareantes. Aquí lo que funciona es la hostelería, las cárnicas informáticas o ser funcivago. I+D español


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (17 Nov 2022)

En España no vas a levantar cabeza. Aquí todo funciona con cuna o padrinos. De todas formas de todo se aprende, no eres el primero ni el último que palma pasta en un negocio.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

ArielSka dijo:


> Es que a quien se le ocurre invertir en un pais de vagos y mareantes.



Pues nada me dedicare a comer nabos de mongolia como el 99% de este pozo de mierda


----------



## Progretón (17 Nov 2022)

Dedica el tiempo que gastas en el foro y en esos negocios ruinosos a opositar. Si llegas a _funci_ de carrera iba a ser épico ver como te dedicarías a insultar a los autónomos.


----------



## terro6666 (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



He tenido un deja vu o este es el enésimo hilo hablando de tus fallidos negocios?


----------



## Newol (17 Nov 2022)

Resumen: eres un inútil.


----------



## John Smmith (17 Nov 2022)

Asumelo chucho, los negocios no son lo tuyo. Ya esta, no pasa nada, lo intentaste y no salió.


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Nov 2022)

Bueno, compañero, después de tantos años en el Foro imagino que ya habrías visto venir que abrir un hilo así en este lugar solo iba a traerte dos tipos de repuestas:

- La mayoritaria, niños rata riéndose de ti desde sus sótanos mientras se les caen las migajas de doritos de la boca, sintiendo la mezquina satisfacción de leer a alguien a quien le va tan mal como a ellos, el único placer que conocen y al que aspiran en sus miserables vidas de mierda.

- Una minoría, que te darán palmaditas en la espalda y mensajes de ánimo con tintes fatalistas, que aunque elevan un poco la moral, no te sirven de respuesta para nada.

Presupongo que, dado que eres una persona inteligente, tu intención al abrir este hilo era la de descargar la frustración y no la de recibir consejo, ya que de un lugar como este no se pueden esperar soluciones.

No obstante, dado que yo no pertenezco a la masa de fracasados vitales que componen mayoritariamente este Foro, no tengo mas remedio que responder con nobleza, tal y como se espera de un hombre, y aportar mi granito de arena, pese al riesgo de que como respuesta no vaya probablemente a obtener nada mas que escupitajos.

Primero de todo, un consejo básico a la hora de emprender un negocio: La base del éxito no consiste en romperte los cuernos trabajando mucho, si no en ofrecerle a la gente soluciones para alguna necesidad. De nada importa que sudes como un cabrón produciendo ningún bien ni servicio si nadie está interesado en pagarte por ello. Indentificar correctamente una necesidad no satisfecha lo suficientemente demandada como para constituir un nicho de mercado es el primer paso para tener éxito comercial. Trabajar mucho para satisfacerla es sólo el segundo paso.

Segundo, las características de la realidad que te rodea no las puedes cambiar. Si quieres prosperar en la sociedad que te rodea debes adaptarte a las condiciones, y especialmente los inconvenientes, presentes en ella. Si la gente es perezosa, debes actuar teniéndolo en cuenta. Si la gente es poco cumplidora, debes actuar teniéndolo en cuenta. Si la gente no lee mails ni le gustan los papeles, debes actuar teniéndolo en cuenta. Si hay un montón de políticos socialistas crujiéndote a impuestos y repartiendo paguitas a todos menos a ti, debes actuar teniéndolo en cuenta. La única alternativa es hacer las maletas y emigrar hacia pastos mas verdes. Porque la sociedad no va a cambiar de la noche a la mañana. A largo plazo, quizá cambie, y probablemente a peor, pero no lo va a hacer mañana, ni el año que viene.

Si quieres tener éxito en tus negocios, debes conjugar estos dos factores con éxito: Encontrar una necesidad que satisfacer, y ser capaz de satisfacerla superando todos los inconvenientes que te impone el medio.

También puedes rendirte a la amoralidad que te rodea y convertirte en uno mas del rebaño, dedicándote a alguna actividad inmoral como, por ejemplo, opositar para funcivago. Pero creo que esa no es la respuesta que buscas.

Un abrazo y ánimo.


----------



## kalamar (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



Lo importante es Ucrania, lo que haga falta por Ucrania aunque no se venda una mierda, JoDeTe PERRO JUDÍO. Cierren el hilo de mierda.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> He tenido un deja vu o este es el enésimo hilo hablando de tus fallidos negocios?



Lo que es fallido es este pais. Pero como sois escoria vaga ladrona parasita hija de la gran puta, pues estais de acuerdo con ello


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

kalamar dijo:


> Lo importante es Ucrania



Que mi gobierno me robe se soluciona dejando que mongolia bombardee ucrania. Si a europa le roban 1 millon de km2 todo nos ira mucho mejor

Que suerte tienes de que tu amo no vaya a consentir que todo reviente, porque de lo contrario si te pillo ibas a desear no haber nacido


----------



## Pogues (17 Nov 2022)

joder q pena das


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Si quieres tener éxito en tus negocios, debes conjugar estos dos factores con éxito: Encontrar una necesidad que satisfacer, y ser capaz de satisfacerla superando todos los inconvenientes que te impone el medio.



Hoy en dia no hay nada que no esten haciendo otros ya. Todo el mercado esta jodidamente trilladisimo, en cualquier sector. Pero de algo habra que comer. No pretendo hacerme millonario, solo tener cubiertas necesidades basicas. Pero no te lo permiten porque en el mundo judio en general, y en paises fallidos de mierda como este en particular, esta todo minuciosamente diseñado para que la entrada de nuevos oferentes fracase

Antes de las redes, el mundo era muy distinto. El centro del mundo de cada individuo era SU BARRIO. Cualquier tipo de comercio funcionaba, porque donde todo el mundo buscaba bienes y servicios, era sin mas, en su barrio. Solo tenias que buscar algo que no estuviera muy trillado en tu barrio, o montar lo que tu quisieras buscandote un barrio donde no se ofreciera eso, o se ofreciera poco. El 90% de negocios que abrian entonces, funcionaban

Ahora es al reves, el 90% de negocios que abren, fracasan. Nos han vendido la mierda de que con las redes todo el mundo se iba a forrar, y es justo lo contrario. Las multinacionales ñarigudas, que no tienen ni que pagar su propaganda pq ellos mismos controlan el monopolio de las redes, lo copan todo, y le roban su nicho a todos los demas, que se tienen que matar a ostias entre todos para pelearse por las migajas

Es la misma historia que los alfotas aplicada al comercio. Antes hasta los feos follaban, porque el mundo personal era mas reducido. Ahora con las redes, un alfota mete el churro en un bujero distinto cada dia del año, mientras hay 365 desgraciados que se quedan mirando

Pero incluso asi, lo unico que pediria es que aunque todo este jodido, y esto sea un puto pais fallido de mierda, pero que al menos, NO ME AHORQUEN. Que no me obliguen a pagar UNA PUTA MULTA cada mes por poder ejercer una actividad. Que se limiten al menos, a robarme solo de mis beneficios. Pero que si no los tengo, QUE NO ME HAGAN METERME EN BRUTALES PERDIDAS. Que me dejen en puto paz que al menos pueda gastar el poco dinero que tengo en intentar hacerme propaganda durante los meses suficientes para que me pueda hacer ver y que alguien empiece a tener confianza en mi. Pero no me dejan. Se tiran todos encima de mi como putas urracas, el gobierno, los bancos y las electricas, o lo que es lo mismo los bancos, ñarigudos, que son quienes controlan el resto, y te vapulean sin piedad para hacerte cerrar

Porque el plan es premeditado. Porque lo que quieren es precisamente evitar que haya competencia y que su oligarquia lo cope todo. Y tu, pues que te dediques a repartir hamburguesas de plastico en bici comoo buen esclavo hasta cumplir los 60 cuando te liquiden con un virus de laboratorio, o mucho antes, cuando te hagas un pequeño cortecito y te mueras por una bacteria anti-antibioticos de esas tambien de laboratorio






Corrupción: - Si eres AUTONOMO, A PAGAR. Si eres MORONEGRO, A COBRAR


Un buen amigo me ha pedido por privado que abra este hilo clon de uno suyo para que tenga mayor difusion, ya que el tiene 1000 ignores copados. Y dado que pienso como el, aqui va: - ERES AUTONOMO Te has pasado toda tu puta vida HACIENDO LO QUE HABIA QUE HACER. Has estado estudiando y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## hartman (17 Nov 2022)

yo te creo perro.
la horda hordeando.


----------



## Gatito Malo (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hoy en dia no hay nada que no esten haciendo otros ya. Todo el mercado esta jodidamente trilladisimo, en cualquier sector. Pero de algo habra que comer. No pretendo hacerme millonario, solo tener cubiertas necesidades basicas. Pero no te lo permiten porque en el mundo judio en general, y en paises fallidos de mierda como este en particular, esta todo minuciosamente diseñado para que la entrada de nuevos oferentes fracase
> 
> Antes de las redes, el mundo era muy distinto. El centro del mundo de cada individuo era SU BARRIO. Cualquier tipo de comercio funcionaba, porque donde todo el mundo buscaba bienes y servicios, era sin mas, en su barrio. Solo tenias que buscar algo que no estuviera muy trillado en tu barrio, o montar lo que tu quisieras buscandote un barrio donde no se ofreciera eso, o se ofreciera poco. El 90% de negocios que abrian entonces, funcionaban
> 
> ...



¿Cuanto tiempo llevas de autonomo?


----------



## jkaza (17 Nov 2022)

Mi estrategia de inversión es hacer lo contrario que jejeje

China manda, betillas


----------



## Oshoita (17 Nov 2022)

Una mierda de país nos está quedando llena de gentuza por todas partes. Si vieras la de gentuza de gitanos, panchitos y moronegros en un gimnasio de barrio que hay aquí en la zona de Alicante cerca de donde tu vives alucinas. Más luego tener que aguantar a rojos amigos y familiares. Puto asco de pueblo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (17 Nov 2022)

Pon una frutería, te coges la furgo, te vas al Mercalicante por la mañanita temprano y coges lo que te salga del pepe, lo llevas a la tienda, abres la persiana, descargas y colocas el género, lo vendes. Así no dependes de compradores o vendedores a los que no ves la cara, ni de palomas mensajeras.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tiempo llevas de autonomo?



Varios años, con distintas actividades. He cambiado las actividades segun el contexto, pero nunca me di de baja


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hoy en dia no hay nada que no esten haciendo otros ya. Todo el mercado esta jodidamente trilladisimo, en cualquier sector. Pero de algo habra que comer. No pretendo hacerme millonario, solo tener cubiertas necesidades basicas. Pero no te lo permiten porque en el mundo judio en general, y en paises fallidos de mierda como este en particular, esta todo minuciosamente diseñado para que la entrada de nuevos oferentes fracase
> 
> Antes de las redes, el mundo era muy distinto. El centro del mundo de cada individuo era SU BARRIO. Cualquier tipo de comercio funcionaba, porque donde todo el mundo buscaba bienes y servicios, era sin mas, en su barrio. Solo tenias que buscar algo que no estuviera muy trillado en tu barrio, o montar lo que tu quisieras buscandote un barrio donde no se ofreciera eso, o se ofreciera poco. El 90% de negocios que abrian entonces, funcionaban
> 
> ...



Ser autónomo es una puta mierda. Yo lo probé una temporada y ganaba bastante mas como trabajador por cuenta ajena. Hoy en día además lo que les interesa a las empresas son los falsos autónomos, es decir que curres solo para ellos pero con la SS te apañes tu.

Ser autónomo solo renta para trabajos específicos de servicios muy solicitados, como fontanero o en general todo lo relacionado con apaños domésticos.

De internet olvídate. Cualquier negocio que cuente con Internet como plataforma está destinado al fracaso hoy en día, como ya habrás comprobado. El e-commerce está petadísimo.

La mejor manera de encontrar oportunidades de negocio es salir por tu barrio y observar lo que hace la gente. Por ejemplo yo el otro día me di cuenta de que el pub del barrio está petado, abre todos los días hasta las cinco de la mañana, siempre tiene clientela, y los fines de semana la gente hasta hace cola para entrar. Automáticamente pensé que aquí había oportunidad de negocio y llevo unas semanas dándole vueltas a si me renta meterme en ese follón, por las licencias y todo eso. Pero es que ordenar a los monos que piquen teclas me da cada vez mas pereza, trabajar rodeado de nuncafollistas informáticos me está matando en vida.


----------



## Gatito Malo (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> .



Ayuso va a poner cuota 0 el primer año, y cuota 0 el segundo si no llegas al SMI, pero claro, solo en Madrid y solo para los nuevos autonomos.









Díaz Ayuso anuncia una Tarifa Cero para nuevos autónomos que subvenciona el 100% de sus cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social los dos primeros años


La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, ha anunciado hoy una Tarifa Cero para los trabajadores que se den de alta como autónomos por primera vez, subvencionando el 100% de sus cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social durante los dos primeros años. El Gobierno madrileño estima que...




www.comunidad.madrid





Los que llevan años de momento nada.


----------



## Persea (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus,



hasta se me ha puesto dura. A tragar, vacunazi


----------



## Gatito Malo (17 Nov 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Ser autónomo es una puta mierda. Yo lo probé una temporada y ganaba bastante mas como trabajador por cuenta ajena. Hoy en día además lo que les interesa a las empresas son los falsos autónomos, es decir que curres solo para ellos pero con la SS te apañes tu.
> 
> Ser autónomo solo renta para trabajos específicos de servicios muy solicitados, como fontanero o en general todo lo relacionado con apaños domésticos.
> 
> ...



El problema es que abrir un tugurio de mierda no va a generar realmente riqueza para el pais, solo un traspaso de borrachos zamparrabos a palilleros vendematarratas.

Lo que de verdad generaria riqueza seria tener empresas pontentes primoderiveristas que den abundancia de productos y servicios y empleo de calidad, para que la gente tenga DE VERDAD DINERO EN LOS BOLSILLOS y los demas puedan forrarse con negocios porque tienen mercado.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hoy en dia no hay nada que no esten haciendo otros ya. Todo el mercado esta jodidamente trilladisimo, en cualquier sector. Pero de algo habra que comer. No pretendo hacerme millonario, solo tener cubiertas necesidades basicas. Pero no te lo permiten porque en el mundo judio en general, y en paises fallidos de mierda como este en particular, esta todo minuciosamente diseñado para que la entrada de nuevos oferentes fracase
> 
> Antes de las redes, el mundo era muy distinto. El centro del mundo de cada individuo era SU BARRIO. Cualquier tipo de comercio funcionaba, porque donde todo el mundo buscaba bienes y servicios, era sin mas, en su barrio. Solo tenias que buscar algo que no estuviera muy trillado en tu barrio, o montar lo que tu quisieras buscandote un barrio donde no se ofreciera eso, o se ofreciera poco. El 90% de negocios que abrian entonces, funcionaban
> 
> ...



Yo sigo pensando que no importa lo buen analista del tiempo que seas, si tu barco navega con boquetes.

Leete Piense y Hágase Rico, las 100 excusas del sí. 

Hasta que no te hagas responsable al 100% de todo lo que te pasa, estarás jodido, que es lo que te ha dicho con todo el cariño @Amraslazar

March decía que es el hombre y no la idea lo que permite prever el valor de su trabajo.

Si tu fueras March... ¿Te darías crédito a ti mismo? 

La primera y la mejor victoria es conquistar el yo. Ser conquistado por el yo es, de todas las cosas, la más vergonzosa y vil (Platón).

¿Te imaginas a un General afrontando las situaciones con el lloriquín constantemente al lado? 

Pues eso. 

Como si eres tú solo contra 100.000 hombres. Racionalizas la situación y afrontas las cosas como son.


----------



## Segismunda (17 Nov 2022)

Este hilo no da lo que promete. Muy decepcionada.


----------



## Cinismo Fascinante (17 Nov 2022)

Tendrías que haber añadido lo de "NUTRICIÓN' en el título del jilo


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (17 Nov 2022)

55 eran









55 Excusas del viejo si...


Las personas que no alcanzan el éxito tienen un rasgo característico común. CONOCEN TODAS LAS RAZONES QUE EXPLICAN EL FRACASO, y disponen de lo que consideran que son toda clase de justificaciones para explicar su propia falta de logros.




es.linkedin.com






Las personas que no alcanzan el éxito tienen un rasgo característico común.

CONOCEN TODAS LAS RAZONES QUE EXPLICAN EL FRACASO, y disponen de lo que consideran que son toda clase de justificaciones para explicar su propia falta de logros.

Algunas de esas justificaciones son inteligentes, y unas pocas de ellas se hallan incluso confirmadas por los hechos. Pero no se pueden utilizar excusas para no tener dinero. El mundo que nos rodea sólo quiere saber una cosa: ¿ha alcanzado usted el éxito?

Un analista del carácter compiló una lista de las excusas que suelen utilizarse con mayor frecuencia. A medida que lea la lista, examínese a sí mismo con cuidado, y determine cuántas de estas excusas ha hecho suyas, si es que hay alguna.

SI… y éste es el mayor de todos ellos, SI yo tuviera el valor de verme tal y como soy en realidad, DESCUBRIRÍA QUÉ ES LO QUE PASA CONMIGO, Y LO CORREGIRÍA. Entonces tendría la oportunidad de aprovechar mis propios errores y aprender algo de la experiencia de los demás, pues sé que me ocurre algo que no está del todo bien porque estaría donde debería estar si me hubiese pasado más tiempo analizando mis debilidades, y menos buscando excusas que las justificaran.

Encontrar excusas con las que explicar el fracaso es un pasatiempo nacional.

El hábito es tan viejo como el ser humano, ¡Y FATAL PARA EL ÉXITO! ¿Por qué la gente se aferra a sus mezquinas excusas? La respuesta es evidente. Defienden sus excusas porque ellos mismos las crean.

Toda excusa es hija de la propia imaginación. Y está en la naturaleza del hombre defender lo que es producto del propio cerebro.

Encontrar excusas es un hábito profundamente arraigado. Los hábitos son difíciles de romper, sobre todo cuando ofrecen una justificación para algo que hemos hecho.

Elbert Hubbard dijo: _“Siempre ha sido un misterio para mí saber por qué la gente se pasa tanto tiempo engañándose a sí misma, creando excusas para justificar sus debilidades. Si ese tiempo se utilizara de un modo diferente, bastaría para curar la debilidad, y entonces no necesitaríamos de ninguna excusa”_.

Antes de terminar, quisiera recordarle que _“la vida es un tablero de ajedrez y el contrincante es el tiempo. Si vacilan antes de mover, o descuidan hacer el movimiento con prontitud, el tiempo los vencerá, hombres. Juegan contra un contrincante que no tolera la indecisión”_.

Napoleón Hill





1. Si no tuviera una esposa y una familia…

2. Si tuviera suficiente ‘empuje’…

3. Si tuviera dinero…

4. Si tuviera una buena educación…

5. Si pudiera conseguir un trabajo…

6. Si gozara de buena salud…

7. Si dispusiera de tiempo…

8. Si los tiempos fueran mejores…

9. Si otras personas me comprendieran…

10. Si otras personas me comprendieran…

11. Si las condiciones que me rodean fueran diferentes…

12. Si pudiera volver a vivir mi vida…

13. Si no tuviera miedo de lo que ‘ellos’ dicen…

14. Si me hubieran dado una oportunidad…

15. Si ahora tuviera una oportunidad…

16. Si otras personas no lo hubieran conseguido por mí…

17. Si no sucediera nada que me detuviera…

18. Si fuera más joven…

19. Si pudiera hacer lo que quisiera…

20. Si hubiera nacido rico…

21. Si pudiera conocer a la ‘gente adecuada’…

22. Si tuviera el talento que algunas personas tienen…

23. Si me atreviera a imponerme…

24. Si sólo hubiera aprovechado las oportunidades del pasado…

25. Si la gente no me pusiera nervioso…

26. Si no tuviera que mantener la casa y cuidar de los hijos…

27. Si pudiera ahorrar algún dinero…

28. Si el jefe me apreciara…

29. Si contara con alguien que me ayudara…

30. Si mi familia me comprendiera…

31. Si viviera en una gran ciudad…

32. Si sólo pudiera empezar…

33. Si fuera libre…

34. Si tuviera la personalidad de algunos individuos…

35. Si no fuera tan gordo…

36. Si mi talento fuera conocido…

37. Si pudiera abrirme ‘paso’…

38. Si pudiera librarme de deudas…

39. Si no hubiera fracasado…

40. Si supiera cómo…

41. Si nadie se me opusiera…

42. Si no tuviera tantas preocupaciones…

43. Si pudiera casarme con la persona adecuada…

44. Si la gente no fuera tan insensible…

45. Si mi familia no fuera tan extravagante…

46. Si estuviera seguro de mí mismo…

47. Si no tuviera la suerte en contra…

48. Si hubiera nacido bajo otro signo…

49. Si no fuera cierto que ‘lo que tiene que ser, será…’

50. Si no tuviera que trabajar tanto…

51. Si no hubiera perdido mi dinero…

52. Si viviera en un barrio diferente…

53. Si no tuviera un pasado…

54. Si tuviera una empresa propia…

55. Si los demás me escucharan…

Espero tenga muy pocas de las excusas que acaba de leer.

Las excusas no valen para nada, salvo para engañarnos.


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Nov 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> El problema es que abrir un tugurio de mierda no va a generar realmente riqueza para el pais, solo un traspaso de borrachos zamparrabos a palilleros vendematarratas.
> 
> Lo que de verdad generaria riqueza seria tener empresas pontentes primoderiveristas que den abundancia de productos y servicios y empleo de calidad, para que la gente tenga DE VERDAD DINERO EN LOS BOLSILLOS y los demas puedan forrarse con negocios porque tienen mercado.



Los que en este país tienen el capital para montar empresas potentes, tienen a la administración trabajando para evitar precisamente eso. No quieren competencia, y por eso apoyan el socialismo hiperregulador. Los señoritos del cortijo quieren invertir su tiempo en ir de montería, pasearse con el caballo por sus haciendas, y pegarse festorros en Ibiza, no en tener que esforzarse para competir en un mercado libre con empresarios a los que si les guste trabajar.

Este es un país de putas y camareros, es el nicho que nos han asignado los poderes superiores que transcienden nuestras fronteras. Y es un papel que los caciques locales han asumido con gusto. Bastante tenemos con que en los últimos tiempos nos estén asignando también un nicho de chimpancés picateclas, porque salimos mas baratos que hacerlo en la Europa del Norte y somos marginalmente mas competentes y serios que los wilson palacios de sudacalandia cobrando solo un poco mas.

Para arreglar el país lo que hay que hacer es montar un movimiento cívico-militar. Pero meterse a político sin tener un lugar fuera de la política del que sacar los garbanzos ya sabemos a lo que conduce: A engrosar las filas de los que componen el engranaje corrupto que mantiene este país en el eterno sopor de ser un resort de ocio y relax.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> La mejor manera de encontrar oportunidades de negocio es salir por tu barrio y observar lo que hace la gente. Por ejemplo yo el otro día me di cuenta de que el pub del barrio está petado, abre todos los días hasta las cinco de la mañana, siempre tiene clientela



Los comercios de barrio si que estan muertos y enterraos. Solo funcionan los supermercados (propiedad de cadenas), las fruterias de al lado de los supermercados (propiedad de mafias contra las que no puedes competir en precio), los chinos, y los tugurios carajilleros

Y ni quiero montar un tugurio carajillero, ni tengo dinero para ello. Si tendria dinero para tener un negocio en la red y esperar los meses necesarios para intentar hacer la propaganda que pueda en sacarlo adelante. Pero ese dinero me lo estan robando a toda puta ostia el gobierno y los poderes facticos


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Nov 2022)

Gatito Malo dijo:


> El problema es que abrir un tugurio de mierda no va a generar realmente riqueza para el pais, solo un traspaso de borrachos zamparrabos a palilleros vendematarratas.
> 
> Lo que de verdad generaria riqueza seria tener empresas pontentes primoderiveristas que den abundancia de productos y servicios y empleo de calidad, para que la gente tenga DE VERDAD DINERO EN LOS BOLSILLOS y los demas puedan forrarse con negocios porque tienen mercado.



Un dato curioso es que la poca clientela que tengo, viene a preguntarme a mi y no a las multinacionales, con la esperanza de que como soy pequeño y estoy desesperado, PUEDAN REGATEARME y que yo les venda a mitad de precio, mamando perdidas

Pero lo mas curioso es que luego esos muertos de hambre son los mismos que salen ala calle a pegar cacharrazos a pedirle al paleto de amurrio que les baje el smi, sin enterarse nadie que el principal drama de este puto pais de mierda es que es fisicamente imposible pagar los precios que hay, con los sueldos de mierda que se tienen. Si la gente tuviera dinero en el bolsillo, habria consumo, y a todo el mundo le iria mejor, porque todo el mundo venderia mas

Pero como ese no es el objetivo, sino todo lo contrario, quieren reducirnos a la absouta nada. Y luego ya la siguente medida sera sacarnos del euro y devaluar la novapeseta a billetes de trillon, para que se puedan vender la lana y el trigo a granel a precio de puta, como en el siglo 15


----------



## TANSTAAFL (17 Nov 2022)

El Perro no me simpatiza, pero en este tema tiene mi solidaridac como estafado por la hacienda estatal.

Yo también tengo un negociete online. Poca cosa, realmente vivo de mi trabajo asalariado, pero digamos que es un hobby que se sostiene solo gracias a los beneficios que me genera. Conozco a gente que se gana los garbanzos de lo que yo hago, pero he elegido seguridad. Puede que no sea lo que anden buscando, pero aún así como esto es un foro y estamos para compartir vivencias, por aquí las dejo por si a alguien le son de ayuda.

Como es natural, no pago nada de autónomos, todo gitaneo, todo en B. Ya me roban bastante de mi nómina, lo siento. Por la naturaleza de la actividad, tampoco creo que las rapaces de la AEAT reparen en mí. Esto ya desnaturaliza mucho mi experiencia con respecto a otros sectores, pero bueno, hay que intentar hacer todos los quiebros posibles.

Yo al menos lo que hago es priorizar fidelizar mi clientela y no tanto gastar en promocionarme. Supongo que es algo que hay que hacer al principio, pero una vez tienes tu nombre, es mejor tener buenos clientes, que se dejen los leuros regularmente, que buscarlos nuevos y advenedizos. A estos clientes vip hay que tratarlos bien, que se sientan especialitos, hacerles buenos precios, etc.

Temas proveedores, de vital importancia también. Quizá en el sector en el que estoy no es el mejor ejemplo, pero suelo conseguir buen material de la gente que se dedica a lo mismo que yo. Digo que no es el mejor ejemplo porque no nos vemos tanto como competencia y si buscamos mejorar nuestro stock enriqueciéndonos mutuamente. Como filosofía general, pienso que no es mala. Como es lógico también hay tiburones con los que no se puede competir y que buscan quedarse con todo.

Es clave también especializarse. Ya se ha dicho, el tema está en cubrir una necesidad o una demanda. Y si eres el único o de los pocos que la pueden resolver, se puede ganar mucha pasta.

Ahorro, coño, ahorro. Mirar hasta el último céntimo que te dejes en tu negocio. De todo se puede recortar sin perder calidades. Como las aceitunas de American Airlines. El dinero ha de gastarse, pero bien invertido, saltos de calidad, no en pijadas en las que nadie repare y sólo sirvan para derrochar.

Por último y no menos importante. La pasión, el corazón. Cuando alguien hace un trabajo que no le apasiona, se nota enseguida. Esto es válido para cualquier actividad. Te tiene que gustar lo que haces y estar dispuesto a echarle horas por puro amor al arte, si piensas que dedicándole X horas, tienes que tener Y rendimiento, estás partiendo de un error de base.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Nov 2022)

A trabajar HIJODEPVTA


----------



## Escachador (18 Nov 2022)

No me alegro ni de tu ruina.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (18 Nov 2022)

*Este mundo JUDIO DE MIERDA y este puto estercolero muerto de hambre de pais en particular son un PUTO INFIERNO INHABITABLE. Esta todo diseñado minuciosamente para que te mueras de hambre y a lo unico que te puedas dedicar es a ser un esclavo subnormal que reparte hamburguesas en bici *


ME LO PONGO DE FIRMA


----------



## Khazario (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



Es el puto sistema judío comunista. Mas razón que un santo y añado: Como cuando te paguen con tarjeta en vez de efectivo.

Si pagas en efectivo 50 pavos, esos 50 pavos pasan a otra mano y puede comprar otros 50 pavos. Y este otro y otro y otro y siguen siendo los mismos 50 pavos.

Pero el sistema judío de usura crea el puto dinero de plástico y te regala esa tarjetita de colores y los mierdas chupa pollas cortadas judías aplauden con las orejas y compran un articulo de 50 euros y al tendero le llegan 49 y este paga 49 en otro sitio y le llega al otro 48 y así hasta desaparecer los 50 pavos originales con todas las comisiones judiacas.

Y así con todo, impuestos, comisiones, tasas, para soportar a mariconas con ganas de cortarse la polla (como los judíos), negros y moros con prioridad para todo tipo de pagas, gitanuzos, ucranianos, armenios y marcianos.

Y no me jodas de no pagar tu autónomo o seguridad social que te dan tal ostia que te acuerdas del puto día de impago hasta en la tumba cuando la palmas.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (18 Nov 2022)

Hay que seguir. Yo quiero montarme algo también. No tenemos que dejar que nos venzan.


----------



## loveisintheair (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



Jo, te pasa como a Irene Montero: lo hacéis todo fenomenal, pero estáis rodeados de ineptos y enemigos machistas.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Nov 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Hay que seguir. Yo quiero montarme algo también. No tenemos que dejar que nos venzan.



Si, si yo sigo. Hasta que me aguanten los ahorros. Cuando me los funda porque me lo han robado todo antes de que me de tiempo a promocionarme lo suficiente, que... ¿a repartir hamburguesas de plastico en bici?


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Nov 2022)

Persea dijo:


> hasta se me ha puesto dura



Cerre por decision propia, porque me salio de los cojones, porque no me daba la gana contribuir yo a que la gente se contagiara y se muriera, tal y como haceis la escoria malnacida hija de la gran puta judia y sicopata como tu

Solo desearte que la guarra de tu puta madre palme en las proximas semanas, y sea otro de esos casos de "uy, no sabemos de que habra sio, porque no ecsiste ningun biru"

Y despues tu, pero a ti que te rajen los moronegros con pulserica despaña hermanos de tu amo


----------



## GT5 (18 Nov 2022)

Nadie lo ha dicho porque sois todos mongolos pero la inteligencia-personalidad es obligatoria para triunfar si no hay circunstancias.

La rata subnormal de mi padre es el típico cretino que se pone a chillar, romperlo todo e inventar majaderías si el ordenador tarda 1 segundo más de la cuenta en abrir el Chrome. Y el ñiñi es igual.

Alguien así no tiene futuro en nada. En esta sociedad de ratas todo obligatoriamente conlleva 1000 frustraciones y 1 éxito.

Quieres ligar con tías buenas: Mira los vídeos de Limitless o de Connor Murphy. Son todas mierda torturable pero una de cada muchas sonríe y está buena y da el número.

Antes he contado que he vuelto a cambiar de empresa y cómo me ha ido cambiando tanto: cada vez que busco trabajo IT me rechazan 4 empresas y me acepta 1 en 2 semanas. Pues haciendo memoria en el post de antes es que ni siquiera recuerdo quién me rechaza. Cuando vuelvo a intentarlo sé que tengo que inscribirme en 5 sitios y de momento 4/4 veces me han contratado en 1/5. Que me van a rechazar 4 veces YA LO SÉ, ES LO QUE SIEMPRE OCURRE. Es como los pasos que doy para ir al baño: me gustaría dar 1 paso pero tengo que dar 10. Sin llorar ni chillar ni ñiñiñear. 

Alguien que no está dispuesto a mamar mucho rabo de rojo va a fracasar en todo.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Nov 2022)

GT5 dijo:


> Nadie lo ha dicho porque sois todos mongolos pero la inteligencia-personalidad es obligatoria para triunfar si no hay circunstancias.
> 
> La rata subnormal de mi padre es el típico cretino que se pone a chillar, romperlo todo e inventar majaderías si el ordenador tarda 1 segundo más de la cuenta en abrir el Chrome. Y el ñiñi es igual.
> 
> ...



Sí se lo hemos dicho, pero más finamente XD


----------



## Soundblaster (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...


----------



## Soundblaster (18 Nov 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Ostia, si eras tú quien te pateabas 50km por los Andes al día!!!
> 
> Que insultabas a todo el mundo!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Nov 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


>



Curioso tema, sabiendo lo que vino después a su vida.

Qué guapa en este videoclip, por cierto.


----------



## Soundblaster (18 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Curioso tema, sabiendo lo que vino después a su vida.
> 
> Qué guapa en este videoclip, por cierto.



una jovencita rota y corrompida por sus amos, sin control sobre su vida.
como el nini en España, victima tambien.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Nov 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> una jovencita rota y corrompida por sus amos, sin control sobre su vida.



Un buen bombazo de mongolia le habria curado todos los males


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Un buen bombazo de mongolia le habria curado todos los males



   


Ella a ti igual hasta te cura los tuyos.


----------



## Jack Causto (18 Nov 2022)

Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis dijo:


> Ella a ti igual hasta te cura los tuyos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1264627



Joder,está perfecta para hacerle un buen cumface


----------



## Soundblaster (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Un buen bombazo de mongolia le habria curado todos los males


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (18 Nov 2022)

Jack Causto dijo:


> Joder,está perfecta para hacerle un buen cumface



Br000tal sin duda 

Pero prefiero las tetas y de ahí ya le pringo la cara de traviesa.

Uff, demasiado Internet por hoy.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Nov 2022)

Si en vez de intentar engañar a la gente por internet se dedicará a trabajar otro gallo le cantaría.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Nov 2022)

Si en vez de intentar engañar a la gente por internet se dedicará a trabajar otro gallo le cantaría.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Nov 2022)

En resumen, has comprado 1000 auriculares tws baratos en Aliexpress, has puesto el anuncio en el market de Facebook pero has descubierto que era una puta mierda. Y ahora no sabes que hacer con la merca porque todo el mundo ya conoce Aliexpress y lo compran directamente ahí.


----------



## eL PUERRO (18 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En resumen, has comprado 1000 auriculares tws baratos en Aliexpress, has puesto el anuncio en el market de Facebook pero has descubierto que era una puta mierda. Y ahora no sabes que hacer con la merca porque todo el mundo ya conoce Aliexpress y lo compran directamente ahí.



Ilustramos: (cOMIC) eL PERRO hace DROCSIPING


----------



## eL PUERRO (18 Nov 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si en vez de intentar engañar a la gente por internet se dedicará a trabajar otro gallo le cantaría.



Tiene muchas "ganas de trabajar". Sin madrugar, sin esforzarse, sin tener que tratar con gente incómoda, desde casita sin pasar frío o calor, sin tener que contestar llamadas ni correos, ni hacer trámites ni nada. Pero muchas ganas de trabajar, eh.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (18 Nov 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Asumelo chucho, los negocios no son lo tuyo. Ya esta, no pasa nada, lo intentaste y no salió.


----------



## Okjito (18 Nov 2022)

"TOdo el mundo es tonto menos yo"


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Nov 2022)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> Ilustramos: (cOMIC) eL PERRO hace DROCSIPING



Impresionante. La mente colmena a ful.


----------



## Seagrams (18 Nov 2022)

Inútil.


----------



## bloody_sunday (18 Nov 2022)

Al autor del hilo: necesito gente para estar picando en la obra, te apuntas?


----------



## Gorroto (18 Nov 2022)

Pobre Perrito.

Tienes mucho odio dentro, mucha bilis y asi no puedes emprender, vamos ni tan siquiera el emprendimiento de echar un truño en la taza del bater, que tienes pinta de estreñido.

De todas formas en un pais en el que la actividad industrial brilla por su ausencia, un pais en bancarrota y en el que no hay trabajo, no ha quedado mas remedio que comer el Koko a la peña para motivarla y que abran negocios de mierda, sin medios, sin conocimientos y sobre todo sin cash y siendo lumpen proletario

El resultado es el previsible, y el ostiazo se escucha hasta en Ho Chi Min y el Perro este es un claro ejemplo.

Aun asi, no tires la toalla y asegurate unos pequeños ingresos como asalariado y desarrolla un poco mas tu proyecto, y ten algo mas de financiación, mas alla de los 23,54 eur que tienes dentro del cerdito en monedas.


----------



## Granada de Mano (18 Nov 2022)

eL PUERRO dijo:


> Tiene muchas "ganas de trabajar". Sin madrugar, sin esforzarse, sin tener que tratar con gente incómoda, desde casita sin pasar frío o calor, sin tener que contestar llamadas ni correos, ni hacer trámites ni nada. Pero muchas ganas de trabajar, eh.



*TODO* EL MUNDO

QUIERE

*DUROS* a 4 PTS

''EL PERRO'' Los QUIERE a 2

PERRO, REMEMBER:




BONUS TRACK SPECIAL OFFER ONLY TODAY



​


----------



## Adelaido (18 Nov 2022)

Y lo peor es q te gusta, sobretodo cuando t lo hace un mañaco alfota


----------



## Zoeric (18 Nov 2022)

Ánimo wapisimo!


----------



## Persea (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Cerre por decision propia,



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD pero perro, solo dime cuantas vacunas te has pinchado, solo queremos saber eso


----------



## TravellerLatam (18 Nov 2022)

Gástate 100 EUR en ir al Psiquiatra. Seguro te hará bien


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



Br0tal, recuerdo lo que contabas cuando trataste de sacar adelante el negocio de los proveedores:

-Te negaban a darte los precios por si eras de la competencia.

-Te hacían registrarte en bases de datos de las que te echaban tras un tiempo, o si no comprabas.

-En vez de hacer las cosas escritas, te decían que te fueras a un polígono a desayunar con el capataz (BRVTAL).

-Uno que tenías que pedir al menos 1.000 €.

-De repente dejaban de tener productos, como si fueran un bazar que vende un día una barbie y al otro un televisor. Recuerdo que estuviste noches y noches poniendo precios y todo en tu web, y luego no valían para nada porque ya no se ofrecía ese producto.

En resumen, problemas y más problemas. Recuerdo que mandaste un mail a un proveedor alemán y se te saltaban las lágrimas porque enseguida te mandó tablas con productos y precios sin más, lo que con los TOREROS españoles fue imposible.


----------



## Dmtry (18 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



La culpa siempre de los demás, a mamarla subnormal hijo de puta, si eres un inútil fracasado no lo achaques a los demás.


----------



## €Au de M€Rd€² (18 Nov 2022)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Gástate 100 EUR en ir al Psiquiatra. Seguro te hará bien



Con 100€ no lo arreglan.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Nov 2022)

En España los autónomos están jodidos.


----------



## Zelofan (18 Nov 2022)

rema rema y rema ese es nuestro lema (bis)

paga paga y paga que sino no hay pa sanida


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Nov 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Br0tal, recuerdo lo que contabas cuando trataste de sacar adelante el negocio de los proveedores:
> 
> -Te negaban a darte los precios por si eras de la competencia.
> 
> ...



Si, asi es. Y aun habian muchas mas anecdotas, como el biego que queria citarse conmigo en una casa de putas "pa ver a quien le esta vendiendo" (¿te imaginas al dueño de alibaba diciendo a cada uno de los millones que le compran en sus macropoligonos mundiales, porque "ejjjque quiere ver a quien le vende"?)

Otro que me decia que que yo no tenia ningun interes en comprarle, porque si tuviera interes ya habria ido yo a su fabrica "a presentarme" y demas putas mongoladas del siglo 18

Otro de una fabrica de cajas igual, que no me daba ni tamaños ni precios, que lo que mejor podia hacer era ir un dia a almorzar a su almacen "y ya hablariamos del gobierno" (sic)

Pero lo mejor de todo es esa parte en la que dices que se comportan como un bazar. Supuestos grandes almacenes mayoristas y/o fabricantes, que tienen un tenderete de productos como si fueran una puta gitana del mercadillo, y cuando se les gasta lo que tienen, SACABO, ya hasta dentro de nosecuantos meses nada

Pero si, ya sabes. Segun los calvos rata chupapollas de mongolia, la culpa es mia. Ah, y mientras tanto, con ese puto desastre, a seguir pagando 300 pavos al mes, mas licencias, mas seguros, mas comisiones del banco, mas mil mierdas de todo tipo. Como una mañaca puta sueca de 15 años en mitad del rabal de mogadiscio, todos despellejandome


----------



## Catacroquer (19 Nov 2022)

Hay muchísima gente ganando pasta con negocios. Pero claro, no les verás quejarse en burbuja como adolescentes. "Que el mercado está trilladísimo". Melón. Si el mercado está trilladísimo en algo, ES QUE HAY NEGOCIO.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja…

Normal que cierres negocios:

Te pasas el puto día en Burbuja.

Antes de culpar al Estado prueba a currar un poco en los negocios que montas. A lo mejor ni los tienes que cerrar


----------



## Silluzollope (19 Nov 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Este hilo no da lo que promete. Muy decepcionada.



Eso me ha pasado a mi, yo venia a leer una historia de superación de una marica reprimida y un ojete suturado y me encuentro con esto.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (19 Nov 2022)

Así que perdiste en shopify los 30€ que te prestó tu mamá? Eso es porque aparte de un pobre chiflado socialmente disfuncional eres mucho más tonto de lo que crees.


----------



## Karlova (19 Nov 2022)

metete en una puta fábrica a trabajar y dejate de mariconadas de emprender


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Nov 2022)

Y encima dice que se ha hecho de autonomo para hacer drocshipiing y vender 4 auriculares por el facebook.

Es que no puede ser verdad.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (19 Nov 2022)

*ME ESTAN REVENTANDO EL CULO POR TODAS PARTES Y YA NO AGUANTO MAS
*
Entonces estarás disfrutando de lo lindo.


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Nov 2022)

Catacroquer dijo:


> Hay muchísima gente ganando pasta con negocios. Pero claro, no les verás quejarse en burbuja como adolescentes. "Que el mercado está trilladísimo". Melón. Si el mercado está trilladísimo en algo, ES QUE HAY NEGOCIO.



Es geneticamente imposible que seas mas subnormal


----------



## Lector21 (19 Nov 2022)

Al menos no has cascao de covid al estar pinchao, no te quejes.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Nov 2022)

€Au de M€Rd€² dijo:


> Con 100€ no lo arreglan.



El psiquiatra le pagaria universidad top a todos sus hijos.


----------



## Ele_SD (19 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hoy en dia no hay nada que no esten haciendo otros ya. Todo el mercado esta jodidamente trilladisimo, en cualquier sector. Pero de algo habra que comer. No pretendo hacerme millonario, solo tener cubiertas necesidades basicas. Pero no te lo permiten porque en el mundo judio en general, y en paises fallidos de mierda como este en particular, esta todo minuciosamente diseñado para que la entrada de nuevos oferentes fracase
> 
> Antes de las redes, el mundo era muy distinto. El centro del mundo de cada individuo era SU BARRIO. Cualquier tipo de comercio funcionaba, porque donde todo el mundo buscaba bienes y servicios, era sin mas, en su barrio. Solo tenias que buscar algo que no estuviera muy trillado en tu barrio, o montar lo que tu quisieras buscandote un barrio donde no se ofreciera eso, o se ofreciera poco. El 90% de negocios que abrian entonces, funcionaban
> 
> ...




Esto es para enmarcar. Cuánta razón.


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Nov 2022)

Es imposible que este tarado haga nada fuera de este antro. Este es su trabajo y no hay más.
Que no os engañe.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (19 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Y encima dice que se ha hecho de autonomo para hacer drocshipiing y vender 4 auriculares por el facebook.
> 
> Es que no puede ser verdad.



Yo sigo dudando si es el puto mejor troll de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Adelaido (19 Nov 2022)

¿Como llevas la REVENTADA DE CULO?

Valerio te está haciendo un buen painal job? O q tal? 

HIJO DE PUTA COVINAZI


----------



## Adelaido (19 Nov 2022)

TROZO DE MIERDA ESCORIA MALPARIDA ÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑIÑI.

SUICIDATE YA PUTO SUBNORMAL DE MIERDA.


----------



## Decipher (20 Nov 2022)

Sabia que el mensaje era del Gaysemberg solo con el título.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (20 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Sabia que el mensaje era del perro solo con el título.



Yo creía que era JJEJEJEJE capitulando 

Edit: pero claro, mala vista, porque no estaría en este subforo ahora que lo pienso.


----------



## Adelaido (20 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Sabia que el mensaje era del Gaysemberg solo con el título.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

EL PERRO ES UNA MARICONA PUTONA MALA. MALA MALA PERO MALA. JAJAJAJAJA, EMBOZÁLATE Y MUERETE HIJO DE PUTA, O SI NO TE MATO YO CON MIS PROPIAS MANOS.

NINI CUERPOESCOMBRO HIJO DE PVTA.


----------



## Catacroquer (20 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Es geneticamente imposible que seas mas subnormal



Bastante subnormal soy, y lo reconozco. Lo gracioso es que saber eso me hace ganar un montón de pasta. Como no lo vas a entender, te seguirá pasando todo lo que dices en tu hilo hasta que te mueras, o hasta que un psicólogo te trate el trastorno paranoide. Recuerda muy bien lo que te digo: aún no es tarde.


----------



## eL PERRO (20 Nov 2022)

Catacroquer dijo:


> Bastante subnormal soy, y lo reconozco.



Nada mas que añadir


----------



## Catacroquer (20 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Nada mas que añadir



¡Exacto!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (20 Nov 2022)

Que te revienten el culo a ti te encanta, pedazo de nini


----------



## Avulense64 (20 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hoy en dia no hay nada que no esten haciendo otros ya. Todo el mercado esta jodidamente trilladisimo, en cualquier sector. Pero de algo habra que comer. No pretendo hacerme millonario, solo tener cubiertas necesidades basicas. Pero no te lo permiten porque en el mundo judio en general, y en paises fallidos de mierda como este en particular, esta todo minuciosamente diseñado para que la entrada de nuevos oferentes fracase
> 
> Antes de las redes, el mundo era muy distinto. El centro del mundo de cada individuo era SU BARRIO. Cualquier tipo de comercio funcionaba, porque donde todo el mundo buscaba bienes y servicios, era sin mas, en su barrio. Solo tenias que buscar algo que no estuviera muy trillado en tu barrio, o montar lo que tu quisieras buscandote un barrio donde no se ofreciera eso, o se ofreciera poco. El 90% de negocios que abrian entonces, funcionaban
> 
> ...



No te falta razón, pero si ves que emprendiendo no logras salir adelante, tendrás que plantearte otra cosa. Aunque las condiciones son generalmente bastante malas pero...buscar algo en la empresa privada como asalariado. ¿Qué formación tienes?


----------



## trebol77 (20 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



Mongolo, la cotización no la inventó este gobierno.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Nov 2022)

trebol77 dijo:


> Mongolo, la cotización no la inventó este gobierno.



El precio que hay que pagar por ella si. La podian poner a 15 pavos como en otros tantos paises mas ricos que este. O mejor, pagar en % en funcion de tus beneficios, y si no tienes beneficios, NO PAGAS NADA

Somos el unico pais de europa en el que tienes que pagar UNA BRUTAL MULTA por poder tener un trabajo


----------



## autsaider (21 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Esta primavera tuve que cerrar un negocio secundario que me invente el año pasado, porque los distribuidores eran unos putos inutiles palilleros toreros de mierda con retraso mental, que no te garantizaban jamas suministro del producto y por tanto hacian inviable ningun tipo de negocio con ellos. Todo lo que inverti, lo perdi, por culpa de una gentuza hija de puta incapaz de comportarse con seriedad ni profesionalidad
> 
> A mitad de verano reabri otro antiguo negocio que tuve que cerrar con el estallido del virus, pero, para variar, para poder vender, tienes que gastar mucho, MUUUUUCHO en propaganda, o si no nadie te pide nada. Pero como la propaganda solo se puede hacer en el monopolio ñarigudo de las redes, y los ñarigudos han cambiado los algoritmos, NI LA PROPAGANDA PAGADA rinde una puta mierda. Y estoy fundiendome los ahorros de forme infame, para ver como el rendimiento es una putisima mierda
> 
> ...



Primero nos contaste que haces marchas andando de 50 km al día durante todo el mes. Y ahora te inventas que tienes una empresa.

Cada día eres más subnormal.


----------



## Floky (21 Nov 2022)

Te jodes malandro hijo de puta.
Ponte a trabajar como un hombre y no estés mercadeando como un judío. Flojo guarro y maricon a partes iguales. Casapapi que no levanta cabeza....


----------



## workforfood (21 Nov 2022)

Por algo en este país se mata la gente por ser funcionario... parece que inventas la rueda. En este país lo autónomos la mayoría lo son por no acceder a un empleo asalariado, sea porque no tienen enchufe, sea porque no tienen cualificación.


----------



## eL REVERENDO (21 Nov 2022)

Espero que estés algo mejor, querido amigo.

He estado algo liado estos días.

Opta por una vida sencilla, monta tu propio NIDO DE ÁGUILA en el monte y ve fortaleciéndote allí a todos los niveles mientras pasa el chaparrón. Llegado el momento debemos estar preparados y enteros para responder por la Nación.

E intuyo que para ese momento, queda relativamente poco. Estamos al filo ya, congratulémonos, ya queda poco. Es una oportunidad.

SURFEA EL APOCALIPSIS.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Nov 2022)

eL REVERENDO dijo:


> Espero que estés algo mejor, querido amigo.
> 
> He estado algo liado estos días.
> 
> ...



Ojala todo se fuera a tomar por culo de verdad. En esa situacion me creceria, y tengo la fortaleza suficiente para aguantar todo lo que haya que aguantar, porque eso si que seria verdadera supervivencia

Pero la situacion actual no lo es. La situacion actual es EL PUTO INFIERNO JUDIO. Todo esta hundido en la absoluta mierda, todo es una reputisima mierda, pero nada revienta, sino que te tienen cociendote en una puta olla a fuego lentito hasta que al final por agotamiento te rindes, te ahogas y te cueces


----------



## Gorrino (21 Nov 2022)

Anda que no te gusta, piratón (broma).


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (22 Nov 2022)

Que dura es la vida del dropchiper!  

El negocio está en vender cursos de dropchipin a incautos, no en el dropchiping mismo.


----------



## F650 (27 Nov 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ojala todo se fuera a tomar por culo de verdad. En esa situacion me creceria, y tengo la fortaleza suficiente para aguantar todo lo que haya que aguantar, porque eso si que seria verdadera supervivencia
> 
> Pero la situacion actual no lo es. La situacion actual es EL PUTO INFIERNO JUDIO. Todo esta hundido en la absoluta mierda, todo es una reputisima mierda, pero nada revienta, sino que te tienen cociendote en una puta olla a fuego lentito hasta que al final por agotamiento te rindes, te ahogas y te cueces



Tu que te vas a crecer fracasado, solo sabes ladrar, fantoche.

Tanto alardear para mostrar lo fracasado que eres.
El único judío del foro eres tú. Tú quieres lucrarte haciendo de intermediario, ese es tu oficio, humo.

Todo está hundido no, tú estás hundido y cómo buen alma podemita, quieres que todo el mundo fracase pq tú eres un fracasado.

El karma te está haciendo justicia. Ahora resulta que los demás no son tontos menos tu, eres tú el tontaina venido a arriba.


----------



## Gorrino (27 Nov 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Que dura es la vida del dropchiper!
> 
> El negocio está en vender cursos de dropchipin a incautos, no en el dropchiping mismo.



Hay que ser imbécil para a estas alturas de la película caer esa mierda.


----------



## LuismarpIe (27 Nov 2022)

pues en enero suben las cuotas de autónomo! todo son buenas noticias!!


----------



## notorius.burbujo (25 Dic 2022)

muy fan de @eL PERRO


----------



## InKilinaTor (25 Dic 2022)

Mira payasete, si no tienes cojones de aportar 300 míseros euros de mierda es que no vales ni para perro.

Eres un puto cagado de mierda que solo sabe ladrar llorar en un foro copiando post de otras webs para llamar la atención Nini de mierda, vives de tus padres como una sanguijuela sacandoles la sangre como un parásito que no estirpan por amor y tu, en vez de echarlos una mano sigues y sigues.

Ya tienes tu multipage retrasadito , ahora echa webos a la vida y vete a el puto paro a que te exploten mientras aprendes un oficio y si un día dentro de muchos años , te ves con la capacidad de mejorar lo que tú jefe hace, das un paso adelante.

Hoy ya nadie es tonto , no vas a vivir siendo un pasapisos o un pasacacharros chinorris.


----------



## F650 (26 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mira payasete, si no tienes cojones de aportar 300 míseros euros de mierda es que no vales ni para perro.
> 
> Eres un puto cagado de mierda que solo sabe ladrar llorar en un foro copiando post de otras webs para llamar la atención Nini de mierda, vives de tus padres como una sanguijuela sacandoles la sangre como un parásito que no estirpan por amor y tu, en vez de echarlos una mano sigues y sigues.
> 
> ...



Y casualmente le dan likes los mismos 2 o 3 de siempre, no me extrañaría que tuviera otra cuenta el miserable


----------



## trukutruku (27 Dic 2022)

Vamos que te has metido en un sector hasta arriba de competencia porque eres un inutil que no sabe identificar nuevas necesidades y culpas a todos los demas de tu fracaso.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (27 Dic 2022)

Compra hemoal entonces, compadre!!!


----------



## Alguien random (27 Dic 2022)

Si todos tus negocios salen mal, tal vez tú tengas algo de culpa, no?


----------



## BogadeAriete (28 Dic 2022)

Aver hestudiao y aver sacao una plaza de funciovago.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> ñiñiññi



Ojala te tuviera delante, ibas a maldecir el dia en el que la guarra de tu puta madre te cago en las alcantarillas


----------



## burbucoches (28 Dic 2022)

Pero q negocios VAS a tener TU si vibes aqui en El foro

A mi SE m ace q curras de chapero


----------



## srburbujarra (28 Dic 2022)

Se dice publicidad.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alguien random (28 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Ojala te tuviera delante, ibas a maldecir el dia en el que la guarra de tu puta madre te cago en las alcantarillas



Pero dilo sin llorar, hombre.


----------



## mirym94 (28 Dic 2022)

El truco es vender más barato que el resto, así funciona porque la gente cada día es más roñica.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (28 Dic 2022)

Múdate a otro país que den facilidades a los emprendedores.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (28 Dic 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Tu que te vas a crecer fracasado, solo sabes ladrar, fantoche.
> 
> Tanto alardear para mostrar lo fracasado que eres.
> El único judío del foro eres tú. Tú quieres lucrarte haciendo de intermediario, ese es tu oficio, humo.
> ...





InKilinaTor dijo:


> Mira payasete, si no tienes cojones de aportar 300 míseros euros de mierda es que no vales ni para perro.
> 
> Eres un puto cagado de mierda que solo sabe ladrar llorar en un foro copiando post de otras webs para llamar la atención Nini de mierda, vives de tus padres como una sanguijuela sacandoles la sangre como un parásito que no estirpan por amor y tu, en vez de echarlos una mano sigues y sigues.
> 
> ...



@eL PERR0 Y ya te han dado, de forma algo ruda, 2 consejos válidos para enfrentar la vida y el futuro. Si eres listo, haz autocrítica y sal del pozo.


----------



## agon (28 Dic 2022)

Propaganda????!! No me jodas.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Dic 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Múdate a otro país que den facilidades a los emprendedores.



Lo tendria que haber hecho el primer dia. Ahora no me puedo permitir pagar eso. Me han robado todo mi dinero entre la pesoe y la judiada


----------



## damevenenooooo (28 Dic 2022)

dia de furia ya! en la prision, estudiar carrera, gym, buena cartera de contactos pa cuando salgas, lectura a tope, iluminacion, sanacion y mi polla en tu boca, jajajaja, ese es mi proyecto por si algun dia la lio. Cuando salgas no te va ha reconocer ni el mismisimo jesucristo que te pario por el ojete.

Te follaste al Ucra que le cortó el pino a tus padres o no? es una duda que aun albergo en mi conciencia y con ella sigo masturbandome, material pajero del bueno al que sigo sacandole chispas.

Viva el club de petanca de PETRER hijos de las mil putas peludas con cola.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (29 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Lo tendria que haber hecho el primer dia. Ahora no me puedo permitir pagar eso. Me han robado todo mi dinero entre la pesoe y la judiada



Convence a tus padres para mudaros a algún país emergente de Asia, donde su pensión y ahorro les permita una buena casa y cuidados en un sitio tranquilo. Ahí haces contactos y ya sueltas anclas del todo respecto a este pozo de mierda. 

Puede parecer drástico, pero peor sería vivir su vejez en una españa moronegrizada.


----------



## El Disidente (29 Dic 2022)

Hueles a fracasado que tira para atrás.


----------

